# Divided 20 long



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

I divided and planted a 20 long today. It's still a bit murky, but it will get there. 

Homemade dividers, out of craft mesh and reporter binders. For a 20-long, you cut 11 squares off the craft mesh on the tab side. Then you cut a 1-square measure off two of the binders. Put those binders on the long side, place the uncut binders on the short side, and you have a perfect fit!


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

Looks great! And how clever!


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

That looks sweet


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

It has cleared up a bit this morning.


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

What sizes do you use do divide your tens?


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

I don't remember how many squares of craft mesh I cut off for the 10s. You would just have to measure the inside and decide.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Looks beautiful Deanna! What substrate are you using?


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

I went with Eco-Complete for this, Lil. I have dirt topped with sand or gravel in all my other betta tanks, but I was just tired of sifting dirt!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

That's what I thought! I want to do that for my soon to be 20 long, I sifted enough mix for my 3 gallon and I'm not looking forward to doing this for my 33 gallon haha. 

A random question but doing Eco-Complete or some enriched substrate would be counted still as a Natural Planted Tank and the Walstad method is also an NPT or is NPT just with soil underneath and enriched substrate is just Planted Tank? Sorry, I know that's random but figured you might know ^_^


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

You know, I asked that exact same question before. It still counts as an NPT, apparently, but not a Walstad. 

Eco-Complete is just awesome. You don't even have to rinse it--just dump it in. You really need at least a pound and a half per gallon, though. I tried one pound per gallon, and I can get away with it, but it really needs a bit more.


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

Are these the type of Binders and mesh you are referring too??? http://www.pengad.com/shop-binding-supplies/plastic_slides.html http://www.craft.com.au/images/products/PMSQ_LRG.jpg


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Those are the binder grips, yeah. I bought 100 of the thinnest ones on Amazon for $20. I won't use them all, but I like the black ones and like having them on hand.

I can't find an exact item online of the craft mesh. It is labeled "Plastic Canvas" and is 10.5 x 13.5 inches. I got each piece at Michael's for 59 cents. I believe it is usually used for needlework. Here's a picture.


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

Deanna01 said:


> Those are the binder grips, yeah. I bought 100 of the thinnest ones on Amazon for $20. I won't use them all, but I like the black ones and like having them on hand.
> 
> I can't find an exact item online of the craft mesh. It is labeled "Plastic Canvas" and is 10.5 x 13.5 inches. I got each piece at Michael's for 59 cents. I believe it is usually used for needlework. Here's a picture.


Ok thanks...


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Deanna01 said:


> You know, I asked that exact same question before. It still counts as an NPT, apparently, but not a Walstad.
> 
> Eco-Complete is just awesome. You don't even have to rinse it--just dump it in. You really need at least a pound and a half per gallon, though. I tried one pound per gallon, and I can get away with it, but it really needs a bit more.


lol, glad I'm not the only one! And good to know, thank you!


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

My boys were being able to see each other too easily and were flaring, so I cannibalized a few "foreground" plants from a bigger aquarium to add more foliage along the dividers. The plants are those tall, grassy ones--I'm not sure what they're called, but they seem perfect for the task!


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow that's beautiful!


----------



## Megara (Feb 7, 2013)

what filter and watt heater are you using???


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm using two Aquaclear 20s that split their flow across two dividers each, and I have a 100-watt heater.


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

I'm seriously jealous!!!!!!!!! my tanks look so blah, compared to a lot of the ones I see here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Live plants make a massive difference in the looks of a tank, in my opinion, even if you have to invest in a better light for them.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

It looks great!! I love it now that you've put a few more plants in, the fishies look so happy, and the dividers look fantastic.  

And, as for the light, if you don't have a hood or don't mind ditching it and replacing with glass, plexi, or a versa top, you can take two clip on desk lamps, or for a more finished look, an architect lamp that sits on the table next to the tank and hangs over, you can use these as a cheaper option. For a 20 long just put one lamp on each end, and use 60-100w equiv CFL (those curly compact fluorescents they sell for home lamps) at walmart and anywhere else that sells regular bulbs. I've gotten high light stuff to grow *great* with these, and they're *SO* much cheaper than hood/aquarium lights.  

I believe I paid 10$ for a box of six, and with a 12on/12off cycle, they'll last me at least a year, probably much longer. (the box will give an hourly life-span for the bulbs.)

Just a thought for anyone who might be interested.  Credit goes to Peachii for first telling me about the CFL's.


----------



## asu1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Awesome design and idea. I have a spare 20 gallon long tank as well. Project time? Haha.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

I set up another divided 20 long today. I actually already had this one divided in three parts, but I decided to completely redo it into four, with Eco-Complete. Two slots are empty right now, but I am sure they will be filled in no time.


----------

